# Very Nice; Sung by Alan Jackson



## RC's Mom

http://www.openmyeyeslord.net/UltimateFreedom.htm
​


----------



## FISHNNUTT

THANKS RCs Mom that was really nice!!!


----------



## essayons75

Oh my! I loved it. My wife heard it playing and said send it to her. I'm new to the board, but bless you and me to show God's grace.


----------

